# Mud inside corners



## Charlie.Liu (May 11, 2010)

maybe play around with the viscosity of the mud, perhaps its too dry. If its thin it may be a bit messy but it won't flake and you can always sand off the imperfections.


----------



## simonb (Aug 30, 2007)

Well the mud is new, after half a coat i gave it a small mixing and added just a lil water. It did look better and more primissing, but same results.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Some good closeup pictures might help.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

are we talking about the second coat? or first?


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

keep practicing .:thumbup:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds to me like the first (or 2nd) coat isn't thoroughly dry. Corners can take a long time to set, especially near the bottom. And with high humidity may take longer. If the mud is still slightly damp, it scrapes off with the new mud.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I tend to agree that the first side of the angle isn't completely dry and the mud is "raking" out when you try to run the second side. Angles and corner beads can take several days o dry under very damp/humid conditions (new construction in rainy weather, basement with no HVAC running, etc.). And remember you don't have to pile a lot of mud on. You're basically trying to kill the outside edge of the tape so it won't show. If some of the tape shows through on the inner part of the corner, it won't hurt a thing. Tape is a paintable surface....


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I did a search and this thread came up, I am having the same problem!! A few decades ago in a land far away, for a brief time I was paid for slinging mud. So have a vague memory's of what should be happening.
The sticky fiber mesh tape was installed (we did not have this in the 70's) I really don't like it for inside corners. Some bedding was done, some floating and spotting nails, everything looks, ah well, so so. Nothing sandpaper can't fix:thumbup: I went to do the corners and I know they are dry, the first coat was done friday afternoon, this is monday afternoon, it's gotta be dry!! I put some mud on, go to float it and at the very inside of the inside corner it looks like there is crud in the mud, got me baffled?? I added about 1/2 pint of water to the compound and remixed it really well, still does it???? 
Maybe I should go buy one of those new fangled corner knives?? Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions or wisecracks greately appreciated.
JIm


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one that you can have. I wasn't impressed, much better to do one side at a time IMO, but I think it comes down to preference.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Mesh tape is not intended for use on corners. Paper tape only. And any time you DO use mesh, the first coat (at least) should be with a setting type compound to prevent cracking later on. Corner knives are useless IMO. Paper tape and one side at a time. I've seen instances where the mud, especially inside corners and bead can take several days to dry. New construction mainly in damp, humid weather....


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

bjbatlanta said:


> Mesh tape is not intended for use on corners. Paper tape only. And any time you DO use mesh, the first coat (at least) should be with a setting type compound to prevent cracking later on. Corner knives are useless IMO. Paper tape and one side at a time. I've seen instances where the mud, especially inside corners and bead can take several days to dry. New construction mainly in damp, humid weather....


agree with all this. not only is mesh more likely to squiggle, it's actually harder to lay in a corner. it's fine on taper joints but as mentioned requires hot mud. the silverset from beadex is sold almost everywhere. the easiest way i have done a set corner coat is using a 4" knife and thinner than premix but not runny silverset 90. skim a coat down your corner on each side, lay your paper tape in there creased, push in gently by finger then use your 4" knife to run down each side. you'll be putting some pressure down and forcing the excess mud out {this is another reason premix sucks for corner taping unless you water it down} do one side at a time and run down it. when done correctly the tape should lay flat with no bubbles and be flush with the mud on the outside


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses:thumbup: I did a web search on finishing inside corners, it is amazing the different ways people do it, but nobody uses mesh tape. I was told everybody uses mesh tape today. It just does not look right for the job.
One site even shows the proper use of a corner knife!! You lay a bead down each side with a regular knife 1/2 inch from the inside of the corner, then let it dry and fill in the void with a corner knife, seems like a lot of work??
Nobody mentions what looks like crud in the corners as I try to put the finish coat on, so it looks like there are just 2 of us that have ever had this problem?
I'm going to play with this today if a find a solution, I will post it. If not I will be off buying more sand paper.
JIm


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

How bad are these dry flakes. I've had dried crud but never a problem just scraping it off with my knife.


----------

